# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Cricket frog

## cricketfrog30

Hi i was wondering for the care of the northern cricket frog i caught one and want to keep it right. :Frog Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Paul Rust

*Hello there. The Cricket Frog (Acris crepitans) has very similar care, housing, and environmental requirements as the Gray Treefrog (Hyla versicolor). Here is a care sheet for it.*
http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frog-c...ysoscelis.html
*I would recommend a few changes however. Although the Cricket Frog is a Hylid, it is mostly an aquatic species and spends it's time either in the water or on the edge of the water. With this in mind I would design the enclosure with a fairly deep water area about 2/3 of the tank. Then have a gentle sloping bank up to a planted land area. A few sticks would be nice as well because they can and do climb some. Feed small crickets as these frogs only get about 1" in length and larger crickets could be a problem. Good luck with your new friend.*

----------

